# St James City - Fishing



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

I fished the area on Tuesday and it was pretty good all in all. This is just after the most recent front blew through and while there was dirty water on the beaches (strong NW wind blew all night before) the water in back was clean looking. Clean pockets could be found on the beaches too. It should be nice for you.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks. We'll be there Memorial Day Weekend. Haven't fished that area in a long time.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

iMacattack said:


> Thanks. We'll be there Memorial Day Weekend. Haven't fished that area in a long time.


Bad weekend to be on the water down here Capt. but enjoy yourself if you're not keeping the boat in the water get to the ramp early ie before 9 or don't expect a parking spot this goes for Pineland and around 8 am for Matlacha Park the ramp access down here has always been an joke that only got worse with covid. D and D marina has a good amount of parking but the tides a bitch for launching and loading back up the boat and the other ramp there is 3rd world country shit. I love Matlacha but you will have every kayaker/ gheenoe anglers in that area because it is protected waters. Swfl waters are a shit show anymore but if you put in time in the poling platform and move slow you can still catch fish. Old man rant over. Enjoy yourself Capt.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey BC16. Thanks. Every waterway is a chit show anymore. Good news is we’re staying at a place with a dock so one items checked off. Lol.


----------



## noflogata (Sep 14, 2020)

Report back on how you do! I’m thinking to go a few weeks after you. Good luck!


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Monroe Canal Marina ramp (SJC) is a zoo for sure on weekends! There is another ramp just North of the Lo-Key Tiki restaurant (SJC) but it has terrible low spot / broken up concrete on S. side of ramp right @ water's edge. (I did hear this was supposed to be fixed but not sure it has been yet?) 
North end of island @ BoKeelia behind Capt. Con's has a ramp that is "decent" w/ larger area to park.

Agree w/ Backcountry's assessment of other local ramps.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I'll be there Memorial as well. We fish mainly north of the bridge in Matlacha pass and surrounding mangroves and flats. Good luck!


----------

